# night on sav river



## purvis1012 (Mar 3, 2011)

it was extremely muddy but we still pulled a few fish out


----------



## jjmikolacjik (Mar 5, 2011)

Is it legal to shoot game fish in GA?


----------



## Arrow3 (Mar 5, 2011)

jjmikolacjik said:


> Is it legal to shoot game fish in GA?



no....


----------



## fredw (Mar 5, 2011)

jjmikolacjik said:


> Is it legal to shoot game fish in GA?



If you're wondering about the catfish in the pic, you can shoot channel and flathead cats with the bow in the Savannah River, it's tributaries, and lakes in the river basin.


----------



## purvis1012 (Mar 5, 2011)

all of those fish are trash fish except for that one cat and yes it is legal. i wouldnt have posted the pic if it wasnt


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 6, 2011)

Catfish sure do get discussed a lot on here....


----------



## Bowfisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Yes they do......


----------



## Hard Core (Mar 6, 2011)

CATFISH........the other white meat. All these catfish huggers complain about bowfishermen shooting catfish. The biggest catfish in public waters are in waters that catfish can be bowfished. Ie. Chickamauga, Guntersville, and Sav. River. Wierd how we haven't decimated the catfish population, and the bigger fish come from these waters. I wish for once someone whining about catfish would witness the numbers of catfish taken by commercial fisherman on the Tenn. river. Then they would forget about bowfishermen and have a whole new gripe.


----------



## Augustabowhunter (Mar 8, 2011)

I cannot tell you how many 2 and 3 inch catfish we see at night fishing. 1000s. and thats only a few miles of lake.


----------



## jjmikolacjik (Mar 8, 2011)

Hard Core said:


> CATFISH........the other white meat. All these catfish huggers complain about bowfishermen shooting catfish. The biggest catfish in public waters are in waters that catfish can be bowfished. Ie. Chickamauga, Guntersville, and Sav. River. Wierd how we haven't decimated the catfish population, and the bigger fish come from these waters. I wish for once someone whining about catfish would witness the numbers of catfish taken by commercial fisherman on the Tenn. river. Then they would forget about bowfishermen and have a whole new gripe.



Nice rage post, however the question was not in concern for the catfish population.  The rules and regulations in GA have so many twists and turns pending the page you read it is a simple question.  I could care less if you shoot catfish, bass, crappie, bream or whatever as long as it is legal.

In other states that I have bowfished it is strictly illegal to shoot any game fish.  While reading the rules in the DNR book it bases them off the specific river system being hunted.  Hence a newbie to GA with a question.  Calm down Rambo.


----------



## Hard Core (Mar 8, 2011)

Hahaha...not a rage post by far. It is just when you ask a broad question like "can you shoot game fish in Ga". That on this forum is usually some smart mouth that will follow it up with" do y'all eat all those?, I got a good recipe, put the carp on a board....I wasn't trying to blast a fellow bowfisherman, its just after yrs. of tip toeing, now I just put the facts out there. We do eat the catfish also.


----------



## jjmikolacjik (Mar 8, 2011)

Hard Core said:


> Hahaha...not a rage post by far. It is just when you ask a broad question like "can you shoot game fish in Ga". That on this forum is usually some smart mouth that will follow it up with" do y'all eat all those?, I got a good recipe, put the carp on a board....I wasn't trying to blast a fellow bowfisherman, its just after yrs. of tip toeing, now I just put the facts out there. We do eat the catfish also.



I should have been more specific with my question.   I eat cat fish as well its not just a southern thing just a southern bow fishing thing.  No hard feelings hard core.


----------



## Bowfisher (Mar 8, 2011)

All catfish pics that I post are from Alabama and Tenn. and Louisiana exclusively..we have let go (not shot) more 50 pound plus cats than most fisherman will ever catch in their lifetime along with the thousands of 5lbs cats....just my $0.02


----------



## Big Train (Mar 8, 2011)

Here Kitty Kitty...


----------



## Michael (Mar 9, 2011)

The very first fish my client shot at tonight was a flathead that looked to be in the 80 lb ball park. But, since he missed, I'm now guessing it was at least a 100 lbr


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Apr 2, 2011)

Hard Core said:


> We do eat the catfish also.




I thought you were not supposed to eat fish that did not have scales? 

gt40


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Apr 2, 2011)

Michael said:


> The very first fish my client shot at tonight was a flathead that looked to be in the 80 lb ball park. But, since he missed, I'm now guessing it was at least a 100 lbr



Flatheads taste like mud anyway. 

gt40


----------



## Hard Core (Apr 3, 2011)

GT-40 GUY said:


> I thought you were not supposed to eat fish that did not have scales?
> 
> gt40



We is plural. Meaning me and the homies


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 13, 2011)

you can also shoot catfish in Hartwell, Clarke Hill ,and Russell lakes too.


----------

